
New AI programming language goes beyond deep learning - ycombonator
http://news.mit.edu/2019/ai-programming-gen-0626
======
posnet
Previous discussion.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20301352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20301352)

